# More Pics of Marbles the Dumbo Cat



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey.... Look At Meee!!! :shock: 










For more fun shots of me, please tap your paw on the WebSite button (WWW) below.......


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Cute pictures.


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Ahhh... that is one cute kitten!  The photographs are very good too.


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

What a cutie patootie!


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

:lol: Thanks! I love taking pics of Marbles... I'm sure the rest of you guys are really fond of taking shots of your kitties... Its soo addictive. Just took some more...


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Marbles is great! And he has a perfect "M" on his forehead! What a sweet cat! He has the classic tabby pattern, eh? I'd like to see the pattern on his sides and back. Tabby patterns are a fascination with me - they are always so different! My grey kitten has hidden tabby pattern under his grey fur and has rings around his tail. I wonder if it will get lighter or darker as he grows up.

Hi Marbles!
tanyuh


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

awe!!


----------



## Niina (Mar 25, 2003)

Too cute! :lol:


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Tanyuh...

You can look at mywebsite where I have more pictures of Marbles. He has identical swirly circles on his sides... and from the top he looks like a watermelon.  

I just brough him to the vet today. And the vet and nurses were singing his praises... saying how cute he was and how his fur was so nice. I know.. I'm bragging lots here.. hehe can't help it. He's ma baby! Actually, he was so well behaved at the vet coz he was really nervous. Fur all poofed up.. his neck was scrunched up and his leg tucked in.. Looked like a furball.... a grumpy one.. I should add... wished I took my digi to the vet.. hehe....


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Wow, he is gorgeous! My favorite thing about him, though, is that he has only three white feet - that's so cute! His pattern is beautiful, you don't see many classic tabbies around. How old is he again? How big is he?

tanyuh

Edit: oh, he he he. I guess he DOES have 4 white paws...in one of the pictures it looks like he only has three because the fourth is reallllly hard to see. Whoops! Well, his socks are still cute!!!


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey there... tanyuh

Yupp... its four white sockos! Marbles is 2yrs and 3mths. He's still pretty much a baby... I haven't really measured him but he's about 4.5kg. He's still has alot to grow into. I can grab with my two hands, loose skin from his back... so I'm hoping he'll be a big one. Hehe. I love big, chunky but healthy animals. More to love and squeeze!!! :shock:


----------

